# Feedback wanted on a Briggs Q6500 Inverter



## moondoggy (Jun 16, 2016)

Can anyone provide me with any first hand experience with a Briggs and Stratton Q6500 Inverter?


I've been going back and forth on what brand/model of generator I need in the event of an hurricane emergency and although the expense was large I was pretty much set on buying a Honda EU7000IS inverter but at a going price of around $4000 this was going to be a big hit on my budget. Recently, I found out that Briggs and Stratton has entered the 6000+ watt inverter arena and introduced their Q6500 model inverter. From what I've been able to find out the Q6500 operates at decibel rating of 66 at 7 meters (~23ft) while the Honda operates at a 60 decibel rating at 7 meters. and at those levels both are considered to be very quiet units. From a gasoline consumption standpoint the Q6500 will run up to 14hrs run time off of a 25% consumption load w/ a 5 gal tank while the Honda runs for up to 18hrs on that same 25% consumption load w/ a 5.1 gal tank so again very similar. Since Inverter technology is nothing new I'm assuming that the Briggs will generate equally clean power as the Honda so it seems to me that the issues of interest are service after the sale, price and quality. 

What I do know is that the Briggs is sold mail order via Home Depot, Amazon and other online dealers but I touched base with a local dealer that's an authorized Briggs repair and sales center and they can get me the Q6500 at the same priced as the mail order houses so from a service after the sale standpoint I would be covered if I bought locally. Price-wise the Q6500 would run me $1500.00 vs the Honda that would run my 44000. Considering the much lower price the Q6500 is very appealing but since it's new I was hoping that someone that has one can provide some additional details regarding quality and ease of use.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, there is the old term, you get what you pay for. In this case Honda is the clear winner here. 
Just for starters, it's fuel injected and electric start. That and it's a Honda, proven reliability.

I noticed on the Briggs that it was hard to find where the constant wattage was. I finally found it.

I know that $ 4000 seems like a bunch of money, but when you look at the quality that is put in a Honda 
and the 3 year warranty it's almost a no brainer. Not only that, but from talking to those who own a Honda 
they talk about having some of their gen sets for over 5 years and it still runs perfect. 

Your Briggs is manual start and carbureted. That means making sure you run the fuel out every time.
My biggest worry about B&S is the electronics. Honda is well known to last for a very long time.
But who is providing the inverter and electronics in the B&S? The motor might be great but if they 
are using cheap Chinese electronics then you might have issues down the road. 

I work in the solar business, and we have learned the hard way about cheap inverters. 

So if you can afford it then I would. We have a sign in our shop that reads:

Buy the right stuff, it only hurts once!


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

I started with a Briggs powered Powermate 6250 Generator about 10 years ago.

Since then I added a Honda EU2000is and most recently a Predator 3500 Inverter genset.

As the handyman stated above, the Honda is awesome and mine has been going strong for about 8 years with not even a hiccup and has been used the most.

I found that a MAJOR factor in genset use is fuel. My 6250 genset burns through a LOT of fuel. My Honda sips fuel relatively speaking. I've come to find that since fuel can be a limiting resource during an emergency such as after a hurricane, my strategy has been to reduce fuel consumption as much as possible while still enjoying the comforts of electricty.

About the only thing I use the 6250 for anymore is the water heater and clothes dryer. My lady is a bit of a "Princess" and needs a hot shower twice a day....regardless lol.

So for the essentials like refrigeration and climate control, I use my smaller inverter sets to extend fuel. I don't have a clue as to how much experience you have with gensets so please don't take offense if I appear to make assumptions. Just relaying info that might be of use to you or someone else.

You cannot go wrong with Honda. That said, unlike an automobile, your gensets will probably spend the majority of their lives in storage. I'm expecting 10 years plus from my less expensive gensets, and my Coleman Powermate is 10 years old and going strong (still looks new as well)... but then I maintain them like they were aircraft and they are never stored outside.

I would get the Honda if I could afford it, but I wouldn't be afraid of the Briggs or other gensets. I would also carefully evaluate my emergency power needs and consider having a smaller inverter genset on hand to conserve fuel.


----------

